# Trolling strategy this weekend (8/18)?



## 1-Ton (Oct 17, 2007)

If the weather holds, I am planning a trolling trip out of Perdido Pass this weekend. I want to target wahoo and mahi and I would be thrilled to stumble on a billfish. I am planning to run SE to the edge and stay within 50 miles on the pass. I would like to hear your feedback concerning preferred lures, speeds, times and any other recommendations for a blue water novice. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

I havent blue water fished much but the few times i have tried iv done good pulling 6 or 7 stretch 25s 30s and 15s all diff color and iv got king wahoo and mahi:thumbsup:


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Some islander skirts with ballyhoo about 7mph also use stretches and even naked ballyhoo will work. Good luck to you


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Last time we fished the edge we caught all our fish on a simple skirt lure (like a Dolphin Candy) but the trick was we pulled it behind a #1 planer. Blackfin, king, and some mystery knockdowns. It was weird but every fish hit this rig. We had skirts on top, bonito strips, a trembler, and a stretch 25. We caught every fish on the planer rig.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Right now the Wahoo bite is hot and they are hitting the dark colored lures. My go to lures for the summer have been black and purple Islander lures, the Black Hole, the Cruiser and the Express rigged with horse Ballyhoo, the Outrider and The Sea Star rigged with small Ballyhoo. That's just me but if you have a wide assortment of lures, put out a spread with various colors and see which gets hit then make up your own mind. I like the flasher lures best too.


----------

